
Beanstalk -- Version Control with a Human Face - pius
http://beanstalkapp.com/
======
robmnl
Beautiful app. Are you a founder?

~~~
pius
It is, but I'm not a founder. :)

~~~
robmnl
then you're a user?

I'm surprised they're basically re-implementing Trac but with less features.
Things that look good and have a good user experience just seem to sell.

